# .223 vs .243 for first coyote gun



## gooseman

.223 will work well given the correct set up. Barrel length and ammo selection is critical. Keep your F.P.S. in the 3000+ range and you’ll put dogs down!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Big Hoss

Well with technology, I'd say get a .224 Valkyrie. Be done with it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## eyeball

If I go coyote hunting I grab my 243. W/ 55 gr. Winchester supreme. I tried the 58gr. Hornady vmax. They didn't group as well. If u r worried about pelt damage stick w / vmax. My 223 is for wood chucks. It will work for yotes though.


----------



## sureshot006

Am I reading hints that 223 is borderline for coyote and 243 is much better? Only reason to go 243 is to be more versatile with heavier bullets for deer. Unless maybe you will regularly take 400 yard shots.


----------



## eyeball

sureshot006 said:


> Am I reading hints that 223 is borderline for coyote and 243 is much better? Only reason to go 243 is to be more versatile with heavier bullets for deer. Unless maybe you will regularly take 400 yard shots.


I say 243 isnt much better. But it does hit harder.


----------



## iawmmbones

I'm leaning towards the .223 because it's cheaper to shoot...


----------



## sureshot006

eyeball said:


> I say 243 isnt much better. But it does hit harder.


Sure. But is a coyote going to know the difference? I assure you the dog won't, but the dog's hide absolutely may.


----------



## koditten

If this was 20 years ago, I might worry more about pelt damage, today, not so much.

What you lose on the sell of the hide, you make up by being able to shoot much, much cheaper ammo.

I'm sticking with the .223 being a great choice for dogs.


----------



## Lightfoot

Dual purpose of yote and deer I'd get the .243 (actually I did) but that was for out west with long shot opportunities. A .223 just isn't going to work on deer as well as a .243 at longer distances.

It sounds like a good excuse to pick up more than one gun.


----------



## CDN1

The .243 is like Thor's hammer on coyotes. The .223 is like just a hammer....but is more than able to drop coyotes out to 300yrds. The .243 will never be fur friendly... the .223 if loaded lightly can be better although not the best. Honestly if you want to be fur friendly start trapping. So my pick is the .243. 
Here is are my reasons........ faster so less lead for running dogs, heavier bullets so less winddrift, easily a 600yrd killer if a guy can shoot that far, when it hits, it hits hard so less runners, and it's dual purpose. 

I own a .223, 22-250 and .243. I always seem to grab the.243 We keep hides if they are worth any money and no signs of mange. If you move to a 70gr bullet or heavier , pelt damage will happen but will be reduced.

The 22-250 would be the best compromise if a guy just wants Rifle for predators. Fast, flat, light bullets but it can be hard on hides. 

Good luck my pick is the .243 then the 22-250 then. 223.
All three are great choices .


----------



## Bucks&Ducks

.243


----------



## cotote wacker

sureshot006 said:


> Am I reading hints that 223 is borderline for coyote and 243 is much better? Only reason to go 243 is to be more versatile with heavier bullets for deer. Unless maybe you will regularly take 400 yard shots.


17 HMR, 22 WMR are border line you need to pick your shots....22 Hornet and 218 Bee are a little bit better OK if kept under 150 yards....
17 Rem. is the most fur friendly calibers leave a tiny entrance hole never exits even in a small grey fox...
222 Rem. and 223 are close to the same in performance and make a great coyote getters.... with the right bullet easy on furs....
22-250 is great at long range....will blow big exit holes....
243 will nock down coyotes even most gut shots....most hides will have big exit holes....fur buyers will not buy them....

I've only lost one coyote ever....running after my partner missed....shot low broke its front leg....
Shot it the next year with the same 223....


----------



## Skinner 2

.204 Ruger or .20/.223( .20 Practical) if were tossing out calibers. My back up to this is the .223. last choice is .243

Far as the question .223 or .243. I have both and my go too for coyotes is the .223


----------

